# A Great DVD!!



## UncleBen

First of all, I've been enjoying all the new projects and reviews that you've posted today. 
Thanks for the great review of this DVD set. I will definitely consider this since I had no idea that it covered so much ground aside from the projects themselves.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker

Nice review.


----------



## rob2

Merry Christmas, good review!!


----------



## LeeJ

Great reviews your doing.

Where are you getting the DVD's ?

I'd like to order them.

Lee


----------



## teenagewoodworker

you can get some at woodcraft but i get them from Mr Neil himself. you can go on his homepage

antiquesbuiltdaily.com

and there is a link to the dvd store. thats the best place to order in my opinion.


----------



## LeeJ

Thanks Denis!

Lee


----------

